# Formats sur l'apple TV, quelle qualitée ?



## Vinsouille (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,  

J'ai reçu à Noel l'apple TV, je suis ravi... Je pensais que l'apple TV lisait mes films HD en fait...  

J'ai des films HD (.mkv) que je lis sans problème et avec une  qualité irréprochable sur mon iMac. Mais avec l'apple TV j'aimerais lire  mes films sur ma TV.  

J'ai fait l'installation, tout s'est bien passé, je peux lire ma  musique... Mais pour les films, iTunes n'accepte que les fichiers .mp4  

J'ai téléchargé iSquint pour la convertion de .mkv en .mp4 mais le  résultat sera t-il le même sur la télé? La qualité du film sera telle  aussi bonne que sur mon iMac (lorsque je la lit en .mkv)  

Ou, y aurait-il une solution pour lire mes .mkv ou .avi sur l'apple TV sans la convertir en .mp4 ?  

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses, Très utiles à mes yeux!  

Bonnes fêtes,


----------



## Mungopark (30 Décembre 2010)

Subler (gratuit) permet de faire un MP4 à partir d'un MKV (H264) sans avoir à réencoder. Excellent logiciel.


----------



## Vinsouille (31 Décembre 2010)

Merci de vôtre réponse... 

Est ce que ça va changer la qualité?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (31 Décembre 2010)

La qualité va probablement baisser. L'ecosystème "iBidule" est limitée à du H264 720p et à du DD5.1. Donc tout mkv 1080p et/ou disposant de pistes audio DTS devra être "adapté/retravaillé" pour devenir compatible avec les iBidules.

Mais même si la qualité sera possiblement inférieure à un "mkv de course en 1080p", ce sera TRÈS largement supérieur à n'importe quel DVD et utilisable sur ordinateur, iPad, iPhone, AppleTV avec d'une qualité plus que bonne sur un écran de 40/46pouces...

Bref avec un MKV-DTS on en revient à la manipulation suivante :
1- Conversion MKV DTS en MKV AC3 :
iMkvextract -> DTS to AC3 Convector -> Mkvtoolnix
2- Encodage du nouveau MKV AC3 en fichier m4v :
HandBrake (avec les bons réglages)

Laurent F


----------



## Vinsouille (31 Décembre 2010)

D'accord, en  fait  je voudrais tirer meilleur parti de mes films sur la télé... (qui est une full HD) alors je me suis équipé d'un super cable HDMI pour mon &#63743;TV 

J'ai aussi des fichiers .avi ... 

Concretement, si j'ai bien compris j'ai deux manipulations à faire pour tirer le meilleur parti de mes .mkv ? 

Quelle est la manipulation précise à faire? 

Merci, et bonne année !


----------



## Laurent Fignon (31 Décembre 2010)

Le super câble HDMi n'est pas vraiment utile... Mes câbles achetés 5 euros sur Amazon sont eux aussi "parfaits"   ...
En ce qui concerne la procédure à suivre pour encoder un MKV complexe, ma réponse ne sera valable que si vous êtes sur Mac. Ayant quitté l'univers de Micro$oft il y a 8 ans, je ne connais plus les logiciels qui tournent sous Windows...

*1- Fichier MKV 1080p DTS :*

-> _Ouvrir le fichier avec VLC._
     puis Menu "Fenêtre" -> "Informations sur le média" -> Onglet "détail des
     codecs"
       C'est ici qu'on repère le nom des pistes du fichier MKV et leur
       rôle (fichier ST, pistes audio DTS ou AC3 etc.).
       Attention ! VLC numérote les pistes à partir de 0 alors que IMkvExtract les numérote à partir de "1". Ainsi par exemple la piste de ST français numérotée 4 dans VLC sera en réalité la 5ème piste dans iMkvExtract à extraire...

-> _Ouvrir le fichier MKV avec iMKVExtract_.
     Pour extraire tout ce dont on va avoir besoin pour créer notre fichier m4v.
     Bref, on extrait ici les pistes audio DTS (qu'on va réencoder en AC3) et les
fichiers ST (qu'on incorporera dans Handbrake).
     Repérez ici le type de format de sous-titre ; le plus souvent UTF-8

-> _On utilise le logiciel DTS to AC3 convertor._
     Uniquement sur les pistes audio DTS pour les transformer en pistes AC3

-> _On Remuxe le tout avec Mkvtoolnix._
A partir du fichier MKV initial, en y ajoutant les pistes Audio AC3 converties en enlevant les pistes DTS correspondantes.
Prenez soin de bien identifier les pistes audio ("Français" pour la piste audio AC3 française, etc. et de remettre les bons paramètres recopiés de la piste DTS correspondante) avant de remuxer le tout.
Une fois le remuxage terminé, on vérifie à l'aide de VLC que tout est OK dans ce nouveau fichier MKV (présence des bonnes pistes audio, bonne synchronisation image/son en visionnant plusieurs courts extraits, etc.).

-> _On encode avec__ HandBrake 0.9.4._
     On utilise ce nouveau fichier MKV contenant  ces pistes audio AC3
      On choisit le réglage AppleTV qu'on personnalise comme suit :Onglet vidéo :
- Average bitrate 2600 kbps
- 2 pass encoding
- Turbo first pass

Onglet Audio :
Vous pouvez incorporer 4 pistes audio, dont deux obligatoirement en Stéréo ou Dolby Prologic 2
Dans l'idéal vous aurez :
-> French AC3 / AAC (Core Audio) / D Prologic 2 / 48Khz / 160kbps
-> French AC3 / AC3 Passthru / AC3 Passthru / -- / --
-> English AC3 / AAC (Core Audio) / D Prologic 2 / 48Khz / 160kbps
-> English AC3 / AC3 Passthru / AC3 Passthru / -- / --
Les pistes en rouge sont indispensables, n'essayez pas de vous en passer. Les noms de ces pistes dépendent directement du nom des pistes audio du fichier MKV (d'où l'importance de ne pas les avoir affublées de noms bizarres précédemment).

Onglet subtitle :
C'est ici que vous incorporez vos pistes de ST. Ne choisissez jamais deux fois la même langue dans le menu "SRT language". Handbrake écraserait la seconde piste par la première. Le format le plus fréquent est UTF-8

Paramétrage "Picture Setting" :
Décochez l'option Anamorphic en la mettant sur "none"
Choisissez une résolution de *1280* x ????. Le plus important étant de ne pas dépasser la valeur de "1280"...

Pour ne pas avoir à recommencer ce paramétrage à chaque encodage, vous pouvez aussi le sauvegarder en cliquant sur "+" au bas de la fenêtre "Preset"

Puis lancez l'encodage qui prend... un temp certain  !

J'ai testé "quelques" paramétrages "Handbrake" et c'est ceux que j'indique ci-dessus qui sont le plus efficaces (rapport taille de fichier / qualité d'image), le plus universel (ça fonctionne sur iPod touch, iPad, iPhone 4G, AppleTV 1, AppleTV 2 et ordinateur) avec un fluidité d'image parfaitement conservée et aucun bug d'affichage...


C'est aussi avec cette méthode que vous pourrez encoder des fichiers m4v VO-VF avec deux pistes de ST (ST Français Forcé et ST Français par exemple)...

Bon courage !



Laurent F


PS :
pour tous les autres fichiers vidéos non MKV, il suffit de les ouvrir avec HandBrake, de paramétrer comme indiqué ci-dessus, et ça roule !​


----------



## Vinsouille (2 Janvier 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour vôtre réponse très claire, agréablement présentée ! Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre aussi explicitement... 

J'ai appliqué vraiment à la lettre ce que vous m'avez dit. Je suis extrêmement satisfait, c'est maintenant un vrai régal de regarder les films HD... 

J'ai juste deux dernières petites questions, dans *HandBrake*, quelle est la différence entre la "Quality" _Average bitrate (kbps) : 2600_ et _Constant quality: 100 %_ ?
et n'est pas préférable de cocher "Large file size" ? 
Je parle pour les .mkv et/ou les autres types de fichiers.

J'espère que vous avez été gâté pendant les fêtes, 

Macalement, 
&#63743;Vinsouille.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (2 Janvier 2011)

J'ai testé les paramétrages que vous indiquez, mais avec des résultats moins bons (Taille gargantuesque du fichier, accoups dans le film du fait d'un débit de pointe trop élevé, etc.)... 

Le compromis que j'ai affiné donne de très bons résultats sur des écrans de 40-46 pouces, tout en restant parfaitement utilisable sur iPad, iPhone, AppleTV 1&2, le tout pour une taille raisonnable*... 

Il y a un (vraiment) un côté magique de débarquer chez un/des amis et de visionner ensemble un superbe film en HD720 en le streamant sur leur AppleTV à partir de son iPhone...

En ce qui concerne le Petit Papa Noël, il m'a bien gâté en effet (MacBook Pro Core i7 15 pouces)...



Laurent F


* La recherche d'un bon compromis taille/qualité est indispensable à mes yeux, si on envisage de dématérialiser un nombre important de films ; à 2,5-3Go le film, çà remplit vite un disque dur... même de 3To  !


----------



## Vinsouille (3 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour vôtre réponse rapide 
Je suis daccord avec le côté magique de lApple TV et liphone (rien que lapplication remote cest fascinant pour moi) ! Apple a vraiment réussi son coup avec lApple TV cest un exellent produit 
Pour les mkv, admettons que je garde les paramètres actuels : les meileurs. Mais pour les fichiers .avi par exemple (qui si il font 1 G de plus au moins ça ne me déranges pas) nest-il  pas préférable de cocher ces deux options _ou une des deux ?_ 
Macalement, 
Vinsouille. Merci pour vôtre réponse rapide 
Je suis daccord avec le côté magique de lApple TV et liphone (rien que lapplication remote cest fascinant pour moi) ! Apple a vraiment réussi son coup avec lApple TV cest un exellent produit 
Pour les mkv, admettons que je garde les paramètres actuels : les meileurs. Mais pour les fichiers .avi par exemple (qui si il font 1 G de plus au moins ça ne me déranges pas) nest-il  pas préférable de cocher ces deux options _ou une des deux ?_ 
Macalement, 
Vinsouille.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (3 Janvier 2011)

Pour les fichiers AVI je ne sais pas... 

Pour les MKV, avec les paramètres que j'utilise, un film de 2h00 encodé avec 4 pistes sonores (Deux pistes AC3 et deux pistes Dolby Prologic 2) et deux fichiers de ST, la taille du fichier m4v final est d'environ 3Go... 

Sinon, j'essaye d'utiliser exclusivement comme source des fichiers MKV en 1080p de grosse taille (et donc faiblement compressés) pour améliorer la qualité de l'encodage et optimiser le ratio qualité/taille finale du fichier m4v obtenu au final.

J'ai ainsi fait un test intéressant à partir de deux fichiers MKV d'un même film, l'un en 1080p et l'autre en 720p. Et bien le fichier m4v obtenu à partir de la source en 1080p et encodé avec HandBrake était d'une qualité au moins égale au fichier mkv 720p pour une taille sensiblement inférieure (et à pistes audio équivalentes en DD AC3 5.1)...


Bref une des variables à ne pas oublier pour obtenir de "beaux m4v" compatibles AppleTV 1&2 et iPhone et iPad, outre les paramètres d'encodage, c'est avant tout la qualité du fichier à partir duquel on réalise cet encodage  !





Laurent F


----------



## Vinsouille (3 Janvier 2011)

Merci, pour les .avi je fais les même réglages avec HandBreak ça me convient, mais vu que je regarde essentiellement des séries je penses que je vais moi-même m'occuper de l'integration des sous-titres comme ça je les "prendrais en .mkv"

Mais je voulais savoir un truc (je suis du genre borné, têtu et perfectionniste) : lorsqu'on regarde des extraits de films HD à la demande sur l'Apple TV, le format de fichier est en mp4 ? Parce que la qualité est vraiment top (je me fou de l'espace) 


&#63743;Vinsouille.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (3 Janvier 2011)

Apple encode ses films HD en très haut débit... mais ils connaissent parfaitement leurs bestioles. Faire de même avec HandBrake (avec un paramétrage d'amateur +/- éclairé) conduit à coup sur à des vidéos très saccadées...

Le seul produit qui arrive produire des vidéos d'une aussi grande qualité que ce que fait Apple, c'est El Gato avec sa clef USB turbo.264HD et son logiciel Turbo.264HD. 

Si la qualité vidéo est au top il est quand même limité car il ne gère pas les ST, n'est capable que d'encoder une piste audio (donc adieu les fichiers m4v en VF/VO), et ne convertit pas le DTS en AC3. En outre il souffrait de qques bugs rendant son utilisation capricieuse et les résultats pas tjrs aussi bon que escompté (décalage de la piste son si encodage à partir de certains fichiers mkv par exemple). Une toute nouvelle version est dispo depuis peu et je vais cette nuit m'empresser de la tester...

Premiers retours dès demain soir  !



Laurent F


----------



## Vinsouille (5 Janvier 2011)

> Le seul produit qui arrive produire des vidéos d'une aussi grande  qualité que ce que fait Apple, c'est El Gato avec sa clef USB  turbo.264HD et son logiciel Turbo.264HD.



C'est quoi ça?  C'est un logiciel à acheter?  



> Si la qualité vidéo est au top il est quand même limité car il ne gère pas les ST



Haha! Justement c'est vrai que ça j'aimerais... Y'a t-il un logiciel qui permettre d'incorporer les sous-titre dans une vidéo .avi par exemple (j'enregistre donc un nouveau fichier .avi avec les sous-titre) et après de faire convertir tout ça avec HandBrake ? 
J'avoue que j'aimerais vraiment... 



> Une toute nouvelle version est dispo depuis peu et je vais cette nuit m'empresser de la tester...



Il faudra m'en dire des nouvelles  

&#63743;Vinsouille.


----------



## Mungopark (5 Janvier 2011)

Vinsouille a dit:


> Merci de vôtre réponse...
> 
> Est ce que ça va changer la qualité?



Non pour l'image : Subler ne réencode pas le MKV mais extrait seulement la vidéo et remet le conteneur MP4. Si la vidéo est en 1080p elle sera lisible sur l'Apple TV 2, qui downscalera en 720p automatiquement. Il permet donc d'avoir la meilleure qualité possible, contrairement à Handbrake qui induit forcément une perte de qualité.

De plus, la conversion prend 5 minutes si la piste son n'a pas besoin d'être réencodée, et il permet de renseigner automatiquement les tags. 

Si la piste son est en DTS, Subler la réencodera aussi automatiquement en AAC 6 canaux, convertie en Dolby Prologic 2 automatiquement par l'Apple TV 2.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (6 Janvier 2011)

Voilà mes premiers retours sur deux logiciels :

*Mise à jour El Gato Turbo.264HD :*
Nettement mieux que les version précédentes, mais toujours les même limitations (une seule piste audio, pas de gestion des ST)...

*HandBrake 0.9.5 :*
Alors là la claque ! Alors que les version béta fonctionnaient très mal chez moi, dans sa version définitive (et gratuite), ce logiciel est le nec plus ultra pour transformer un MKV en fichier .m4v

=> Il récupère tout seul les pistes de ST des fichiers MKV
=> Il convertit à la volée les pistes DTS en AC3 compatible iBidule
=> Il travaille bcp plus vite que la version 0.9.4
=> Il offre une qualité d'encodage renversante (testé sur Inception avec mes réglages habituels (déjà donnés plus haut), le fichier m4v obtenu est de meilleure qualité que celui issu du logiciel Turbo.264HD pour une taille (et un débit inférieur).
=> Pour les possesseurs exclusifs d'AppleTV2 il dispose de presets spécifiques à ce modèle et compatible avec l'iPad/iPhone.

Franchement, c'est une bombe !



Laurent F


----------



## Vinsouille (6 Janvier 2011)

> Non pour l'image : Subler ne réencode pas le MKV mais extrait seulement la vidéo et remet le conteneur MP4. Si la vidéo est en 1080p elle sera lisible sur l'Apple TV 2, qui downscalera en 720p automatiquement. Il permet donc d'avoir la meilleure qualité possible, contrairement à Handbrake qui induit forcément une perte de qualité.
> 
> De plus, la conversion prend 5 minutes si la piste son n'a pas besoin d'être réencodée, et il permet de renseigner automatiquement les tags.
> 
> Si la piste son est en DTS, Subler la réencodera aussi automatiquement en AAC 6 canaux, convertie en Dolby Prologic 2 automatiquement par l'Apple TV 2.


 
Merci! Mais (d'après Laurent) la nouvelle version de HandBrake à l'air d'encoder directement maintenant les .mkv en exellente qualitée... Arriverez-vous à vous mettre d'accord ?  





> *Mise à jour El Gato Turbo.264HD :
> *Nettement mieux que les version précédentes, mais toujours les même limitations (une seule piste audio, pas de gestion des ST)...


 
Mais alors il sert à quoi ce logiciel? Il est pas de meilleure qualitée que HandBrake tout de même ? 



> HandBrake 0.9.5 :
> Alors là la claque ! Alors que les version béta fonctionnaient très mal chez moi, dans sa version définitive (et gratuite), ce logiciel est le nec plus ultra pour transformer un MKV en fichier .m4v
> 
> => Il récupère tout seul les pistes de ST des fichiers MKV
> ...


 
Ah oui! Je vais faire la mise à jour (et je garde les meme encodages qu'avant bien sur) mais il mange toujours nos sous-titres ?  J'aurais éventuellement aimé intégrer (dans la vidéo, une vidéo .avi par exemple) les sous-titres puis après convertir en MP4 ?? 


Macalement, 
Vinsouille.


----------



## exo07 (8 Janvier 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> *HandBrake 0.9.5 :*
> Alors là la claque ! Alors que les version béta fonctionnaient très mal chez moi, dans sa version définitive (et gratuite), ce logiciel est le nec plus ultra pour transformer un MKV en fichier .m4v
> 
> => Il récupère tout seul les pistes de ST des fichiers MKV
> ...


Bonsoir laurent,

j'essai pour ma part d'encoder avec Handbrake iron man 2 pour mon apple TV1 et je récupère à chaque fois des lags et saccades sur le fichier .mkv (lu avec XBMC). J'abandonne donc le profil High Profile que je croyais le meilleur d'après ce que j'avais lu sur les forums anglophones mais vu les saccades récupérées à chaque fois, il ne doit pas correspondre à la lecture de video via apple TV (meme avec XBMC)

Je viens de lancer un nouvel encodage avec les presets apple TV (donc m4v) mais en baissant le RF à 16 au lieu de 20. Par contre dans ces presets, on a un encodage en method constant quality et le Picture Setting est en Anamorphic Loose.

As-tu tester ces réglages présets Apple Tv ? Pourquoi pars-tu sur une methode d'encodage Average Bitrate et un reglage Anamorphic none ?

Merci de tes lumières car je cherche un peu de partout des retours sur Handbrake et sur multiples réglages vidéo


----------



## Laurent Fignon (9 Janvier 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> *HandBrake 0.9.5 :*
> Alors là la claque ! Alors que les version béta fonctionnaient très mal chez moi, dans sa version définitive (et gratuite), ce logiciel est le nec plus ultra pour transformer un MKV en fichier .m4v
> 
> 
> ...



Ben je reviens un peu sur ces premières impressions un peu trop enthousiastes... La compatibilité avec l'AppleTV 1 n'est finalement pas si bonne que cela, et le preset "AppleTV 1" ne me convient pas (car pas en 720p) et mes précédents réglages (repris de HandBrake 0.9.4) ne fonctionnent plus. 

Ca a été parfait sur le premier encodage testé (Inception) mais dès le second, une fois le film encodé et importé sur l'AppleTV1, à son lancement seul le son passe et pas d'image, puis plantage de l'AppleTV1...

Il est enfin  dommage pour moi de ne pas avoir de Preset universel "720p iBidule Apple" car il est pour ma part primordial que mes fichier m4v en 720p soient lisibles sur l'intégralité de mes périphériques Apple... C'est ce que j'avais réussi à faire avec HandBrake 0.9.4 et que je n'arrive plus reproduire avec cette version...

Bref en attendant de comprendre où ça bogue, je suis revenu à la version 0.9.4 que j'avais gardé au chaud sur mon HD...


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h02 ----------




exo07 a dit:


> Bonsoir laurent,
> As-tu tester ces réglages présets Apple Tv ? Pourquoi pars-tu sur une methode d'encodage Average Bitrate et un reglage Anamorphic none ?



Je n'ai pas testé précisément ces réglages mais une foultitude d'autres paramétrages récupérés sur les forums de HandBrake qui devaient d'après leurs auteurs sublimer la qualité des vidéos sur l'AppleTV1 et qui ne m'ont généralement apporté que de la frustration du fait des saccades qui apparaissaient de temps à autres...

J'ai choisi la méthode "average bitrate" car j'ai récupéré le paramétrage d'une ancienne version de HandBrake, à l'époque aussi où la meilleure qualité d'encodage étaient réputée obtenue par un encodage en deux passes... Pourquoi un débit de 2600 kbps ? Parce que au-delà apparaissent des saccades sur les scènes les plus riches et les plus mouvementée. J'ai encodé à une époque à 3000kbps, mais j'ai fait marche arrière du fait de l'apparition de ces saccades...

Pourquoi un réglage "Anamorphic none" ? Parce que je veux récupérer la vidéo telle qu'elle est sur le fichier initial, car parfois cela la rendait incompatible avec l'AppleTV 1 (refus d'importation avec iTunes).

Sinon, je suis un parfait amateur et j'ai peaufiné mes réglages en tâtonnant sans rien y connaitre. Cà fonctionne et la qualité d'image reste très satisfaisante en 720p sur mon écran de 40 pouces avec  mes paramétrages ; la différence avec mes BR est vraiment minime... Mais il est plus que certain que d'autres feront bcp mieux !



Laurent F


----------



## exo07 (9 Janvier 2011)

J'ai réalisé avec handbrake 0.9.5 hier 2 encodages différents d'un DVD (donc pas du 720p HD) avec les presets Apple TV 1 juste en abaissant le RF à 16 et en laissant tous les autres réglages tels quels:
- un container m4v
- un container mkv

J'ai rapidement testé le résultat en m4v sur mon Apple TV hackée avec XBMC hier soir et je n'ai apparemment plus de saccades, mais il me faudrait voir le film en entier pour m'en assurer.


----------



## Vinsouille (10 Janvier 2011)

Donc je reste sous l'ancienne version de HandBreake qui a l'air d'être la plus adaptée... 
Mais pour les sous-titres, il n'y a vraiment pas de solution ? 
Par exemple, inscruter (dans la vidéo .avi) les sous-titres et après convertir le .avi en .mp4 ? 

Merci à vous tous  

Macalement, 

Vinsouille.


----------



## Vinsouille (12 Janvier 2011)

Un petit up... 
?


----------



## Vinsouille (26 Janvier 2011)

Je n'ai toujours pas de réponses pour ces fameux sous-titres, quelqu'un a quelquechose en plus ?


----------



## keyser34 (26 Janvier 2011)

Salut Laurent Fignon,

au début de ce post, tu dis que pour les MKV 1080p DTS, il faut faire plusieurs manipulations avec différents logiciels, ce qui paraît un peu long et compliqué. La personne qui m'a conseillé d'acheter l'apple TV m'a pas parlé de tout ça, elle m'a dis de me servir uniquement de handbrake pour convertir les mkv en mp4. Est ce que c'est possible de se servir uniquement de ce dernier ?
J'ai plusieurs mkv sur mon disque dur, comment savoir si ils sont DTS ou AC3 ? la méthode que tu as citée ne fonctionne pas chez moi:

_-> Ouvrir le fichier avec VLC.
puis Menu "Fenêtre" -> "Informations sur le média" -> Onglet "détail des
codecs_

Il y a rien du tout dans cette fenêtre.

Merci d'avance pour ton aide.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (26 Janvier 2011)

keyser34 a dit:


> elle m'a dis de me servir uniquement de handbrake pour convertir les mkv en mp4. Est ce que c'est possible de se servir uniquement de ce dernier ?



Toutes les remarques que j'ai faites concernaient HandBrake 0.9.4 et la préservation de la compatibilité avec l'AppleTV1... et à l'époque, comme HandBrake 0.9.4 était incapable de convertir du DTS 5.1 en DD AC3 5.1, il fallait faire toutes les manip que je décrivais pour obtenir le meilleur résultat possible.

Avec HandBrake 0.9.5 c'est différent. Il possède un preset AppleTV2, il convertit à la volée les pistes DTS 5.1 en DD-AC3 5.1, et récupère les pistes de ST si elles existent...



> J'ai plusieurs mkv sur mon disque dur, comment savoir si ils sont DTS ou AC3 ? la méthode que tu as citée ne fonctionne pas chez moi:
> 
> _-> Ouvrir le fichier avec VLC.
> puis Menu "Fenêtre" -> "Informations sur le média" -> Onglet "détail des
> ...



C'est effectivement un petit bug de VLC?. Pour que les infos apparaissent dans la fenêtre "informations sur le média", il faut que VLC soit fermé et déposer le fichier vidéo à lire sur son icône...



Laurent F


----------



## keyser34 (27 Janvier 2011)

> Pour que les infos apparaissent dans la fenêtre "informations sur le média", il faut que VLC soit fermé et déposer le fichier vidéo à lire sur son icône...



J'ai essayé, ça marche toujours pas. La fenêtre "détails sur les codecs" est vide, aucune information. 



> Toutes les remarques que j'ai faites concernaient HandBrake 0.9.4 et la préservation de la compatibilité avec l'AppleTV1... et à l'époque, comme HandBrake 0.9.4 était incapable de convertir du DTS 5.1 en DD AC3 5.1, il fallait faire toutes les manip que je décrivais pour obtenir le meilleur résultat possible.
> 
> Avec HandBrake 0.9.5 c'est différent. Il possède un preset AppleTV2, il convertit à la volée les pistes DTS 5.1 en DD-AC3 5.1, et récupère les pistes de ST si elles existent...



Un peu plus haut dans ce post, tu as dis que tu étais revenu à la version 0.9.4 car tes réglages ne fonctionnaient plus et il y avait des bugs. Donc pour quelle version il faut opter finalement ? Sachant que je possède l'apple TV 2 et que mon but est d'optimiser au maximum mes fichiers mp4 pour profiter au mieux de mon installation home cinéma (donc dolby 5.1) et de mon écran 40 pouces Full HD.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (28 Janvier 2011)

Mon cas est "particulier" car je suis à la recherche du meilleur encodage m4v compatible AppleTV2 / iPad / iPhone4 *ET* AppleTV1. Si HandBrake 0.9.5 encode très bien avec le preset "AppleTV2" pour l'AppleTV2 (dans un format qui reste compatible avec l'iPhone 4 et l'iPad), par contre le Preset "AppleTV1" ne me satisfait pas car l'encodage ne se fait pas en 720p mais dans une définition batarde...

On sait toutefois que l'AppleTV1 est parfaitement capable d'ingurgiter du 720p  et après de nombreux tâtonnements j'avais trouvé sur HandBrake 0.9.4 des réglages qui me permettaient d'atteindre ce compromis (idéal pour moi  compte tenu de mes exigences de compatibilité maximale avec les iBidules en HD 720p). 

Malheureusement ces réglages ne fonctionnent plus avec HandBrake 0.9.5. J'obtiens un fichier vidéo parfaitement lisible sur l'AppleTV2 ou l'iPad/iPhone4 mais plus sur l'AppleTV 1  ...

Et je n'ai pas eu le temps/courage de refaire des essais pour retrouver de nouveaux paramétrages qui me satisfassent... Bref je suis retourné à HandBrake 0.9.4 en attendant...

Bref et pour conclure, si je n'avais que des AppleTV2 / iPad / iPhone je serais resté sur La version 0.9.5 avec le préset "AppleTV2", mais comme j'ai aussi quatre AppleTV1...



Laurent F


----------



## keyser34 (28 Janvier 2011)

Ok. Alors comme moi, c'est principalement pour l'apple TV 2, éventuellement pour l'iPad et l'iPhone (mais plus rarement), je vais passer à la version 0.9.5.

Et pour les réglages, je mets uniquement le preset apple TV 2 ou je rajoute en plus le average bitrate à 2600kbps, 2 pass encoding, Turbo first pass ect... comme tu l'as dis dans le début du post ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (28 Janvier 2011)

Perso je dirai "réglages de base du Preset AppleTV2"...



Laurent F


----------



## keyser34 (28 Janvier 2011)

Merci, je teste ça de suite avec "Takers" en 1080p et DTS 5.1. 

J'ai juste changer les 2 pistes son, elles étaient en Anglais. Là, j'ai mis Français DTS 5.1 AAC et Français DTS 5.1 AC3, je sais pas si une suffisait ou si il fallait mettre les 2...

Et là, ça va me sortir du Dolby Digital 5.1 ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (28 Janvier 2011)

Perso je dirai "réglages de base du Preset AppleTV2" ; mais je n'ai pas encodé bcp de films dans ce format qui n'est pas compatible avec l'AppleTV 1.
Sinon, la Team de HandBrake fait bien son boulot et ces réglages devraient constituer une très bonne base de départ...





Laurent F


----------



## keyser34 (30 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

j'ai converti 4 films en prenant soin de choisir des 1080p à la base. J'ai utilisé les preset de l'apple TV 2. Pour le son, ça me sort bien du dolby digital 5.1. Par contre, pour l'image, ça me donne à chaque fois du 1270 x 528. 

C'est pas possible d'avoir du 720p avec le fichier final ?


----------



## Laurent Fignon (31 Janvier 2011)

Ben il sont (quasiment) en 720p les fichier que tu as obtenus !
Je pense d'ailleurs que tu as mal regardé et qu'ils sont en 1276x528... C'est souvent la conséquence de l'élimination automatique par Handbrake des bandes noires de nos films actuels...

Bref pour la majorité des films actuels, le 720p c'est du 1280x??? et pas forcément/obligatoirement du 1280x720. Mais si tu veux parfaire tes encodages, tu vas du côté du "Picture settings" et du passe de 1276 à 1280  ...





Laurent F


----------



## keyser34 (31 Janvier 2011)

Voici les dimensions exactes que j'ai obtenues:

- L'apprenti sorcier 1080p => 1263x528
- The experiment 1080p => 1270x528
- RED 1080p => 1267x528
- Takers 1080p => 1267x528

Moi, je pensais qu'il fallait avoir obligatoirement du x720 à la place du x528 pour que ce soit du 720p. Je vais essayer de mettre 1080 dans picture setting. Et pour le deuxième nombre, je le change pas ?


----------



## Kubusiu (1 Février 2011)

c'est une idée reçue. En fait il serait bien plus simple de parler de 1920 et 1280 qui sont horizontaux. Le truc vient du fait que tous les films ne sont pas en 16/9 (1920*1080 ou 1280*720) mais parfois en cinemascope, 4/3... Bref la différence entre un 1280* 720 et un 1280* 528 tient aux bandes noires en haut et en bas.

En résumé: les 1080 et 720 n'ont pas d'importance, ce qui compte ce sont les 1920 ou 1280.


----------



## keyser34 (2 Février 2011)

Merci pour cette information. 

ça me fait penser que avant d'utiliser les preset "apple TV 2" de la version Handbrake 0.9.5, j'obtenais du 1920, alors que maintenant j'ai du 1270. Par contre, j'ai du dolby digital 5.1 maintenant.

Est ce que c'est possible d'avoir du 1920 *ET* du Dolby Digital 5.1 ? 

A force, je vais arriver au fichier idéal !


----------



## mcdaniel (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Handbrake propose pour ATV2 d'encoder en NTSC peut on laisser ce format ou faut il le passer en Pal ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Laurent Fignon (3 Février 2011)

@ mcdaniel :
Si on veut optimiser la fluidité des images on garde le même débit images/seconde que sur le MKV original... En outre il n'y a aucun intérêt à vouloir du PAL sur les équipements TV modernes actuels...

En ce qui concerne la taille de l'image, comme l'a dit Kubusiu ce qui compre c'est la taille de la largeur de l'image pour définir le format HD et full HD, et pas la hauteur (qui dépend du format de l'image originale).

-> HD = 1080 x ????
-> Full HD = 1920 x ????

Donc pour une AppleTV1 ou 2 on s'arrange pour que le format du film soit en 1080 x ????, tout en sachant que la hauteur sera fixée par le format du film (cinémascope, 16/9ème etc.). 

Vouloir absolument sortir du 1080 x 720 à partir d'un film cinemascope par exemple, obligera soit à déformer l'image (par perte du ratio hauteur/largeur) soit à croper cette dernière (çàd recadrer l'image pour qu'elle rentre dans un ratio de 1,77). Bref dans un cas comme dans l'autre ce ne sont pas des solutions acceptables pour un cinéphile...

Concernat HandBrake 0.9.5 il peut parfaitement sortir un fichier m4v Full-HD en 1920x???? compatible avec iTunes à partir d'un mkv full HD, mais ce fichier m4v full HD ne sera lisible sur aucun iBidule actuel, le processeur A4 n'étant pas assez burné pour le faire...



Laurent F


----------



## Vinsouille (6 Mars 2011)

Up... Faire avancer le topic... =D


----------



## j-j (10 Mars 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> @ mcdaniel :
> Si on veut optimiser la fluidité des images on garde le même débit images/seconde que sur le MKV original... En outre il n'y a aucun intérêt à vouloir du PAL sur les équipements TV modernes actuels...
> 
> En ce qui concerne la taille de l'image, comme l'a dit Kubusiu ce qui compre c'est la taille de la largeur de l'image pour définir le format HD et full HD, et pas la hauteur (qui dépend du format de l'image originale).
> ...



Je crois qu'il n'y a rien a rajouté, c'était très clair.


----------



## thefutureismylife (25 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ce post, ça répond à pas mal de mes questions aussi.
Moi aussi je suis à la recherche du fichier parfait pour Apple TV2, à savoir 720P, Multilingue, sous-titres activables/desactivables, et chapitres. J'ai plus quà me trouver des MKVs maintenant.

En revanche j'ai quand même un pb, avec mes vieux DVDs, je n'arrive pas à sortir un fichier avec sous titres (act/desacti), avec les mêmes conditions cité précédemment (excepté la HD of course).

Quelqu'un a une solution pour moi ?


----------



## keyser34 (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

j'utilise Handbrake 0.9.5 depuis quelque temps maintenant avec succès pour convertir les mkv en mp4. Par contre, hier j'ai voulu convertir un épisode de breaking bad en vostfr et j'ai eu un problème.

Bon la première fois, je n'ai pas eu les sous-titres donc j'ai recommencé en allant dans l'onglet "subtitles" et j'ai sélectionné "French". Cette fois-ci j'ai eu les sous-titres mais le problème, c'est que quand il y a 2 lignes de sous-titres, la deuxième ligne n'apparaît pas dans le fichier mp4. Comment je dois faire pour arranger ça ?

Merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h35 ----------

En fait, je viens de me rendre compte qu'en lisant le fichier mp4 avec VLC, je n'ai aucun problème, les 2 lignes de sous-titres sont bien présentes. Par contre, quand j'ouvre ce même fichier dans iTunes, il n'y a que la première ligne.


----------



## keyser34 (24 Juillet 2011)

Dommage que je fasse un monologue mais bon... je continue dans mes investigations:

je viens aussi de m'apercevoir qu'en lisant le fichier mp4 directement avec Quicktime, les 2 lignes sont présentes. Donc le problème apparaît quand je dépose mon fichier dans ma bibliothèque iTunes. Pourtant, iTunes utilise bien Quicktime pour lire les films donc je comprends pas...


----------

